# Comprender con subjuntivo e indicativo



## Silur

?Cuándo se usa  _comprender _con el indicativo respectivamente con el subjunbtivo.

_A) No sé si te comprendo_ (?)
_B) No sé si te comprenda_ (?es aquí por la inseguridad de que si algún día lo/la podría comprender o no?

_C) Es difícil que un niño de cinco año comprenda ..._.. (?es debido a qué se hace una valoración de la situación?)


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Peterdg

Silur said:


> ?Cuándo se usa _comprender _con el indicativo respectivamente con el subjunbtivo.
> 
> _A) No sé si te comprendo_ (?)
> _B) No sé si te comprenda_ (?es aquí por la inseguridad de que si algún día lo/la podría comprender o no?
> 
> _C) Es difícil que un niño de cinco año comprenda ..._.. (?es debido a qué se hace una valoración de la situación?)
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias!


 En España, esto sonaría muy, pero muy raro; hasta se consideraría incorrecto. En ciertas partes de América Latina sí se usa también con subjuntivo.


----------



## Silur

Peterdg said:


> En España, esto sonaría muy, pero muy raro; hasta se consideraría incorrecto. En ciertas partes de América Latina sí se usa también con subjuntivo.




?Y por que indicativo en _"No sé si te comprendo"_?


----------



## Silur

Peterdg said:


> En España, esto sonaría muy, pero muy raro; hasta se consideraría incorrecto. En ciertas partes de América Latina sí se usa también con subjuntivo.



?y aquí? _No sé si te comprenda algún día_. Me suena subjuntivo, algo que está, en el futuro, se deja al futuro. ????


----------



## Antoñito el Camborio

Sí, tienes razón, pero creo que merece aclararse un poquito más.  "No sé si te comprenda" no se dice.  De hecho, es incorrecto.  "Es difícil que los niños comprendan" lleva el subjuntivo porque, como todos los expresiones impersonales ("Es ____ que _____"), es una valoración y evaluación de algo.

Es increíble que, es extraño que, era cómico que... todos los verbos que vienen después de una cláusula así serán en el subjuntivo. 

Cosita más: los expresiones como "me parece extraño que..." "me parece bien que..." y "me enfada que..." que también involucran emociones y dos subjetos llevan el subjuntivo en la cláusula posterior:


es increible que no te guste el pan
era comico que dijera eso- it was funny that you had said that (era- pasado thus fuera en el imperfecto)
me parece extraño que no te haya ido
me parece bien que hayan hecho las tareas
me enfada que no me escuches


----------



## Peterdg

Silur said:


> ?Y por que indicativo en _"No sé si te comprendo"_?


La respuesta fácil sería: porque es así.
Pero, la verdad, es la única respuesta válida. Simplemente porque la gente lo utiliza así. No hay ningúna razón por la que en este caso se utilice el indicativo en España y el subjuntivo en algunas partes de América Latina. Simplemente es así.

Es una ilusión pensar que puedas deducir el uso del indicativo o del subjuntivo por unas reglas simples como realidad/irrealidad, certeza/incertidumbre etc. La realidad es mucho más compleja.

En la mayoría de los casos, el uso de un modo u otro es regido más por argumentos formales (sintácticos) que por el significado. (esto no es verdad en subordinadas relativas en las cuales sí hay un componente semántico (=del significado) importante que determina el uso de un modo u otro)

En mi opinión sólo hay una manera para abordar el uso del subjuntivo/indicativo, y es una manera analítica. Pero, es preciso tener un conocimiento bastante avanzado de estructuras sintácticas y aprender un montón de reglas.

Siento no poderte dar una respuesta más sencilla.


Silur said:


> ?y aquí? _No sé si te comprenda algún día_. Me suena subjuntivo, algo que está, en el futuro, se deja al futuro. ????


Aquí tampoco.
En España dirían en este caso:
_No sé si te comprendo/comprenderé/voy a comprender algún día. _

EDIT:
Ahora me doy cuenta de que no te he dado ninguna regla. 

Aquí la tienes: después de un _si partitivo_, en España no se utiliza un subjuntivo; en partes de América Latina sí se uitiliza un subjuntivo en este caso. 

Si quieres más información acerca del tema, puedes hacer una búsqueda en el foro y buscar por "si partitivo" o "si completivo".


----------



## SevenDays

Silur said:


> ?y aquí? _No sé si te comprenda algún día_. Me suena subjuntivo, algo que está, en el futuro, se deja al futuro. ????



A mí me parece que está bien. 
_No sé si te comprenda/entienda algún día_
El subjuntivo se refiere, como has dicho, a una acción ("comprender") en el futuro, con el verbo principal ("saber") en presente ("sé"). 
La _irrealidad_ del subjuntivo tiene afinidad con la _eventualidad_ del futuro de indicativo:
_No sé si te comprenda/entienda algún día_
_No sé si te comprenderé/entenderé algún día_

Con el futuro (_comprenderé_, indicativo), la incertidumbre es aún más acentuada. 

Lo mismo con las condicionales:
_Si me hablas en chino, no sé si te comprenda/comprenderé_

Y en _No sé si te comprendo_, indicativo, porque refleja la _realidad_ del momento en que se habla.

Bueno, así lo veo yo

Saludos


----------



## elianecanspeak

"Si" con el presente de subjuctivo es redundante, ¿no?


----------



## chileno

elianecanspeak said:


> "Si" con el presente de subjuctivo es redundante, ¿no?



No.

*If* you speak chinese to me, I don't know *if* you will/would understand me.


----------



## elianecanspeak

> Originally Posted by elianecanspeak
> "Si" con el presente de subjuctivo es redundante, ¿no?
> 
> Originally Posted by chileno
> No.
> 
> *If* you speak chinese to me, I don't know *if* you will/would understand me.



I don't understand how you are applying this -- neither "speak", "will" nor "would" plus verb is present subjunctive -- could you elaborate with an example in Spanish?

Saludos


----------



## chileno

First of all the logic of the phrase that SevenDays chose does not make sense, and I followed it. 

It should have been:

*Si* me hablas en chino, no sé *si* te comprenda.
*If* you speak chinese (to me), I don't know *if* I would understand you. 

And you asked: "Si" con el presente de subjuctivo es redundante, ¿no?


----------



## organist

Surely it's

_Si me hablas en chino, no sé si te comprenderé_.

If you speak to me in Chinese, I don't know if I will understand it (1st conditional)

_Si me hablaras en chino, no sé si te comprendería._

If you spoke to me in Chinese, I don't know if I would understand it (2nd conditional)
If you were to speak to me in Chinese, I don't know if I would understand it (2nd conditional alternative).


----------



## chileno

organist said:


> Surely it's
> 
> _Si me hablas en chino, no sé si te comprenderé_.
> 
> If you speak to me in Chinese, I don't know if I will understand it (1st conditional)
> 
> _Si me hablaras en chino, no sé si te comprendería._
> 
> If you spoke to me in Chinese, I don't know if I would understand it (2nd conditional)
> If you were to speak to me in Chinese, I don't know if I would understand it (2nd conditional alternative).



And the subjunctive?


----------



## organist

I thoiught everyone knew the rule: 

The word "_si_" is followed by the indicative in the present tense. 

At least, that is what the Spanish grammar books teach here in the UK and in Spain and I'm happy to follow that.


----------



## organist

_"If you spoke to me..."_

is subjunctive in English, as is: 

_"If you were to speak to me..."_


----------



## Peterdg

chileno said:


> And the subjunctive?


As already said before, in Spain there is no way you will find a present subjunctive after "no sé si".


----------



## chileno

organist said:


> I thoiught everyone knew the rule:
> 
> The word "_si_" is followed by the indicative in the present tense.
> 
> At least, that is what the Spanish grammar books teach here in the UK and in Spain and I'm happy to follow that.



I see.

In any event, would you please write the phrase above in English using the subjunctive. It would clear things up in my mind.

Thanks.


----------



## organist

Which phrase?


----------



## chileno

organist said:


> Which phrase?



*Si* me hablas en chino, no sé *si* te *comprenda.*

Using the subjunctive of comprender.


----------



## organist

That phrase is not correct in Spain, as has already been pointed out _ad nauseum_. 

In English, as in Spanish, the word order is:

If + present tense, future tense.

For example, 

_If I do it, I don't know if he will forgive me._

There is no subjunctive. It's indicative in both languages. By the way, there is no 1st person present subjunctive in English. We just don't have it. Where Spanish uses subjunctive, we use indicative.


----------



## chileno

organist said:


> That phrase is not correct in Spain, as has already been pointed out _ad nauseum_.
> 
> In English, as in Spanish, the word order is:
> 
> If + present tense, future tense.
> 
> For example,
> 
> _If I do it, I don't know if he will forgive me._
> 
> There is no subjunctive. It's indicative in both languages. By the way, there is no 1st person present subjunctive in English. We just don't have it. Where Spanish uses subjunctive, we use indicative.




Thank you.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Peterdg said:


> Siento no poderte dar una respuesta más sencilla.
> Aquí tampoco.
> En España dirían en este caso:
> _No sé si te* comprendo*/comprenderé/voy a comprender *algún día*._
> 
> Aquí la tienes: después de un _si partitivo_, en España no se utiliza un subjuntivo ; en partes de América Latina sí se uitiliza un subjuntivo en este caso. .



Hola Peterdg. No sé en qué libros has encontrado esas reglas. Desde luego la combinación "_No sé si + *pres. indic.* + *adv. temporal futuro*"_ es claramente incorrecta. 

Por otro lado, decir que en España no se utiliza un subjuntivo en este tipo de frase me parece un poco arriesgado. Llevas razón en que no hay una razón evidente para emplear subjuntivo o indicativo. Pero no depende exclusivamente de la "región", sino también de cada persona.

"No sé si te comprenda"/"No sé si te comprenda algún día" me parecen perfectas aplicando un contexto adecuado. Por ejemplo, yo emplearía:

A. "No sé si te comprenda", si quiero expresar dos cosas simultáneamente; la primera sería "No te comprendo" y la segunda "No tengo la más mínima intención de comprenderte".

B. "No sé si te comprenda algún día", si quiero expresar, también ahora, dos cosas simultáneamente; la primera sería "No te comprendo (ahora, en este momento) y la segunda "Por más que me esfuerce, creo que no te comprenderé jamás"

Y, por supuesto, también diría simplemente: "No sé si te comprendo", sin más.

Saludos


----------



## elianecanspeak

Ver http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1801146

A point made in this thread is that there is a difference between "si" used in an *"if-then"* context (las tres condicionales/"si clauses") and the use of "si" to mean *"whether"*.

*In the "if-then" structure* the rule forbidding the present subjunctive in the result clause applies.

*In the "whether or not" context* (which occurs in the "I don't know if"/ "No se si" sentence in the original question in this post) there is more latitude and regional variation occurs with the use of the subjunctive or indicative, the subjunctive being normal  some Latin American regions, and Spain preferring the indicative.


----------



## Peterdg

Alma de cántaro said:


> Hola Peterdg. No sé en qué libros has encontrado esas reglas. Desde luego la combinación "_No sé si + *pres. indic.* + *adv. temporal futuro*"_ es claramente incorrecta. (1)
> 
> Por otro lado, decir que en España no se utiliza un subjuntivo en este tipo de frase me parece un poco arriesgado. Llevas razón en que no hay una razón evidente para emplear subjuntivo o indicativo. Pero no depende exclusivamente de la "región", sino también de cada persona. (2)
> 
> "No sé si te comprenda"/"No sé si te comprenda algún día" me parecen perfectas aplicando un contexto adecuado. Por ejemplo, yo emplearía:
> 
> A. "No sé si te comprenda", si quiero expresar dos cosas simultáneamente; la primera sería "No te comprendo" y la segunda "No tengo la más mínima intención de comprenderte".
> 
> B. "No sé si te comprenda algún día", si quiero expresar, también ahora, dos cosas simultáneamente; la primera sería "No te comprendo (ahora, en este momento) y la segunda "Por más que me esfuerce, creo que no te comprenderé jamás"
> 
> Y, por supuesto, también diría simplemente: "No sé si te comprendo", sin más.
> 
> Saludos


 
(1) Lo de "comprendo" no viene de ningún libro. Es mera invención mía. Estoy de acuerdo que "comprenderé" y "voy a comprender" son más normales. Sin embargo, también el presente de indicativo se utiliza a menudo con valor futuro, pero esto no es el tema del hilo.

(2) Esto no es invención mía. La NGLE 25.3.4 no dice que sea incorrecto el subjuntivo y tampoco dice que no se utilice en España pero sí dice que sólo puedes encontrar un subjuntivo en este caso en muchas zonas del español americano (especialmente en México, Centroamérica y las areas caribeña y andina) lo que viene a ser lo mismo que decir que no se utiliza en España, ¿no?

También hay unos hilos acerca del uso del modo después de un "si partitivo": por ejemplo aquí.

En el Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española (predecesor de la NGLE) todavía dicen 


> *3.19.8*
> ...
> e) En las interrogativas indirectas se emplea siempre el modo indicativo...


y el "si partitivo" pertenece a esta categoría. Ni siquiera mencionan la posibilidad del subjuntivo en AL.


----------



## flljob

Silur said:


> ?y aquí? _No sé si te comprenda algún día_. Me suena subjuntivo, algo que está, en el futuro, se deja al futuro. ????


En España se usa el futuro de indicativo.
Los escritores del Siglo de Oro usan el subjuntivo como en México y la mayor parte de Hispanoamérica.

Saludos


----------



## Alma de cántaro

flljob said:


> En España se usa el futuro de indicativo.
> Los escritores del Siglo de Oro usan el subjuntivo como en México y la mayor parte de Hispanoamérica.
> 
> Saludos



Estamos de acuerdo en que es así en general; pero te aseguro que en España se usa también el subjuntivo y, quizá más de lo que se cree. Depende mucho de la persona y del contexto, temporal y emocional.

Saludos


----------



## SevenDays

chileno said:


> First of all the logic of the phrase that SevenDays chose does not make sense, and I followed it.
> 
> It should have been:
> 
> *Si* me hablas en chino, no sé *si* te comprenda.
> *If* you speak chinese (to me), I don't know *if* I would understand you.



Hello
But _si me hablas en chino, no sé si te comprenda_ is precisely what I wrote in message # 7 (adding that it can also be _comprenderé_). I don't follow how mine doesn't make sense...

In any event, I'm not suggesting anyone should go about saying "comprenda" in place of "comprenderé," whether in a stand-alone sentence or in a conditional construction. What I am saying is that both are perfectly fine. The subjunctive and the future of the indicative have one thing in common: they are both _unreal_ (the subjunctive, because that's its nature; the future, because what has yet to happen can't be _real_). What accounts for the use of one or the other is simply the attitude of the speaker towards what's stated, which is, after all, the point of moods in both languages. Now, what mood is prevalent in _this_ or _that_ place is something else entirely, though I'm not sure how anyone can conclusively speak for an entire region. 
You asked about the English equivalent. I believe that it is: _if you *speak* Chinese to me, I don't know if I *could understand*_ you, where "could" marks the subjunctive mood (hypothetical sense), as auxiliaries typically do. (It doesn't follow that we should automatically translate _could understand _as _pueda entender_ because _entienda_ does the job nicely, and in just one word.) As a matter of style, I would drop the second "if" and use "that" instead, probably reversing the structure: _I don't know that I could understand you if you speak Chinese to me_, with its equivalent _No creo que te entienda si me hablas en chino._ 

By the way, there is a present and past of the English subjunctive, just as there is a present and a past of the indicative. See here. The past subjunctive shows up in remote conditionals (_If you *spoke* to me in Chinese, I don't think I would understand you_) that are, as the name suggests, _remotely_ likely to happen; the present subjunctive appears in subordinate "that" clauses after verbs such as _ask_, _request_, _demand_, etc. (_I demand that he *speak* Chinese to me_).

Cheers


----------



## elianecanspeak

SevenDays said:


> You asked about the English equivalent. I believe that it is: _if you *speak* Chinese to me, I don't know if I *could understand*_ you, where "could" marks the subjunctive mood (hypothetical sense), as auxiliaries typically do.



"*Could understand you*" sounds a little off. The two sentences that follow sound more like what a native English speaker might say:

"_if you speak Chinese to me, I don't know if I *would* understand_ you."
_if you speak Chinese to me, I don't know if I *would be able to *understand_ you.


----------



## SevenDays

elianecanspeak said:


> "*Could understand you*" sounds a little off. The two sentences that follow sound more like what a native English speaker might say:
> 
> "_if you speak Chinese to me, I don't know if I *would* understand_ you."
> _if you speak Chinese to me, I don't know if I *would be able to *understand_ you.



Thank you. I had a feeling that it was. I had already used "would" in _if I you *spoke* Chinese to me, I don't think I *would* understand you_ and wanted to introduce another auxiliary to go with "speak." What sounds off to a native speaker certainly is very useful. 
Gracias.

Cheers


----------

